# BlackBerry Z10 Thread



## Empirial (Feb 25, 2013)

BlackBerry has launched the much-awaited Z10 in India, the first smartphone to run on the company’s latest BlackBerry 10 platform. The BlackBerry Z10 features a 4.2-inch 1280×768 pixel display, a 1.5GHz dual-core Snapdragon Krait processor from Qualcomm, 2GB of RAM, an 8-megapixel rear camera with 1080p recording and a 2-megapixel camera on the front that can shoot videos in 720p resolution. It also has a microSD card slot and NFC chip too. 

The biggest feature of the BlackBerry Z10, however, will be the BlackBerry 10 operating system, which holds the key to the company’s future. The operating system ushers in a completely new swipe-based user interface with the device having no buttons for UI. Yes, there are no home, menu or back keys. BlackBerry 10 brings new concepts of flow and hub, where users are not expected to exit from one app to check out another. Instead they can seamlessly “flow” from one app to another with a few swipes. The Hub is a single place where users can find all their messages across mail accounts, SMS, Facebook, Twitter and everywhere else. The concept is nice and is a different take on the notification center we are used to on iOS and Android.

Source : BlackBerry Z10 launched in India for Rs 43,490 | News & Video Reviews of Gadgets at BGR India


----------



## Leona.Gadberry (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: BlackBerry Z10 launched in India for Rs 43,490*

thanks for the information, z10 is a little expensive for me


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: BlackBerry Z10 launched in India for Rs 43,490*

^^ Not for you, for anyone who liked BB. Now with this kinda pricing, BB joind HTC league and going down.

Other than these 2 big jokers, everybody else price well IMO. If not good pricing, at least decent pricing. Like Sony Z is expected to launch @ 36k, where as HTC One @ 40k+ 

Bye bye HTC, BB.


----------



## randomuser111 (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: BlackBerry Z10 launched in India for Rs 43,490*

Well that's only the MRP. It will be available for around 38 or so locally I believe. Which is about fine considering the target market


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: BlackBerry Z10 launched in India for Rs 43,490*

^^ I seriously doubt that. Let's see what game BB is going to play.


----------



## raksrules (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: BlackBerry Z10 launched in India for Rs 43,490*

Good luck BB selling the phone at that price.


----------



## Anorion (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: BlackBerry Z10 launched in India for Rs 43,490*

the high price is actually encouraging here 

Sony's Timescape is similar to hub.


----------



## kapilove77 (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: BlackBerry Z10 launched in India for Rs 43,490*

Too high prize when Phones like Xperia Z is around 36k.


----------



## rider (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: BlackBerry Z10 launched in India for Rs 43,490*

BB phone for 44k MRP.
You can laugh now. The joke is over.


----------



## reniarahim1 (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: BlackBerry Z10 launched in India for Rs 43,490*

that was one hell of a price from bb..


----------



## amjath (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: BlackBerry Z10 launched in India for Rs 43,490*



kapilove77 said:


> Too high prize when Phones like Xperia Z is around 36k.



who said it is around 36k. proof?
it ll be around 44k which is to be priced along with HTC one/ z10 etc.
local price may vary
PS: Xperia z priced @ £529


----------



## pranav0091 (Feb 26, 2013)

*Re: BlackBerry Z10 launched in India for Rs 43,490*

I read online that its launched in India for 43.something k rupees.


----------



## Ankit Omar (Feb 26, 2013)

*Re: BlackBerry Z10 launched in India for Rs 43,490*

Well for BB I'd say undeniably they are bit expensive in industry however, like randomuser111 said might be they are market dependent. 
But for HTC I'd say they are little bit expensive than Samsung but only at the time of its launch and secondly not for their all devices like last year One V or One S launched at very competitive price.   

Now coming back to BlackBerry Z10, looking at its features and specification IMO this is the best and Hi-Tech device BB has ever launched in India.


----------



## Anorion (Feb 26, 2013)

*Re: BlackBerry Z10 launched in India for Rs 43,490*

so what are you supposed to do when it freezes up?


----------



## rider (Feb 26, 2013)

*Re: BlackBerry Z10 launched in India for Rs 43,490*



amjath said:


> who said it is around 36k. proof?
> it ll be around 44k which is to be priced along with HTC one/ z10 etc.
> local price may vary
> PS: Xperia z priced @ £529



Everything is rumor about pricing of Xperia Z in India. I think Sony will launch for around 40k and we all know the margins in sony product is very less.


----------



## Sudh4r (Feb 26, 2013)

*Re: BlackBerry Z10 launched in India for Rs 43,490*

Have Some laugh


----------



## vipul619 (Feb 27, 2013)

*Re: BlackBerry Z10 launched in India for Rs 43,490*



Sudh4r said:


> Have Some laugh



It's 12:30am and I almost woke my parents up when I read this one.

" Lava mobiles showroom costs Rs 43,490" XD

Oh boy, BB is such a naive company, if they think themselves as a company that has a standard to launch devices at these prices!!
Even the Note 2 didn't dare cross the 40k mark! wtf.. xD


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 27, 2013)

*Re: BlackBerry Z10 launched in India for Rs 43,490*

.... and Apple iPhone 5 at 43k is perfectly fine. 

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/watch-out-we-got-a-badass-over-here-meme_zps7338cc57.png


----------



## Anorion (Feb 27, 2013)

*Re: BlackBerry Z10 launched in India for Rs 43,490*

^yep. you got looted if you didn't buy an mmx canvas 2. It's the same thing.


----------



## RCuber (Feb 27, 2013)

*Re: BlackBerry Z10 launched in India for Rs 43,490*

How many actually used a blackberry before Z10 launched? i'm not defending BB or anything but I only saw businessmen use blackberry till couple of years ago. also most blackberry devices are given to employees by companies. :/ , I wont say what price BB Z10 should be , i'm saying BB is mostly used by business users for its backend services.


----------



## vipul619 (Feb 27, 2013)

*Re: BlackBerry Z10 launched in India for Rs 43,490*



RCuber said:


> How many actually used a blackberry before Z10 launched? i'm not defending BB or anything but I only saw businessmen use blackberry till couple of years ago. also most blackberry devices are given to employees by companies. :/ , I wont say what price BB Z10 should be , i'm saying BB is mostly used by business users for its backend services.



It used to be when BBM was exclusive.
But now with services like whatsapp, chaton and several alternatives, BBM is no longer required.


----------



## Sudh4r (Feb 27, 2013)

*Re: BlackBerry Z10 launched in India for Rs 43,490*

Dual Core for 43K. No Thanks


----------



## rider (Feb 27, 2013)

*Re: BlackBerry Z10 launched in India for Rs 43,490*



Sudh4r said:


> Dual Core for 43K. No Thanks



So is ip5 but both are not android. Only android and windows phone came with quad core CPU.

The user interface of BB 10 is quite unique and pretty much exclusive. Phone is extremely pleasing to use. Only problem is its seriously overpriced, it should be around 30k.


----------



## pranav0091 (Feb 27, 2013)

*Re: BlackBerry Z10 launched in India for Rs 43,490*

Which windows phone has 4 cores?


----------



## rider (Feb 27, 2013)

*Re: BlackBerry Z10 launched in India for Rs 43,490*



pranav0091 said:


> Which windows phone has 4 cores?



sorry, only androids till now.


----------



## RCuber (Feb 27, 2013)

*Re: BlackBerry Z10 launched in India for Rs 43,490*

does 4 cores really matter when the OS itself is broken? .. untill Google launched Jelly Bean, android was horrible, I had suffered everyday even with a decent hardware. its all related to how optimized the OS is.


----------



## rider (Feb 27, 2013)

*Re: BlackBerry Z10 launched in India for Rs 43,490*



RCuber said:


> does 4 cores really matter when the OS itself is broken? .. untill Google launched Jelly Bean, android was horrible, I had suffered everyday even with a decent hardware. its all related to how optimized the OS is.



+1 Superlike!! I agree _until Google launched Jelly Bean, android was horrible_.


----------



## pranav0091 (Feb 27, 2013)

*Re: BlackBerry Z10 launched in India for Rs 43,490*



RCuber said:


> does 4 cores really matter when the OS itself is broken? .. untill Google launched Jelly Bean, android was horrible, I had suffered everyday even with a decent hardware. its all related to how optimized the OS is.



This. Android is akin to running the OS you want inside a Virtual machine. No matter how fast your hardware is, its still going to be the slowest among the big 3 (now 4) given the same processing horse power.


----------



## RCuber (Feb 27, 2013)

*Re: BlackBerry Z10 launched in India for Rs 43,490*

to make matters worse, companies are least bothered about giving optimization to existing hardware, they just keep crunching new "bling" phones.


----------



## D@rekills4 (Feb 27, 2013)

*Re: BlackBerry Z10 launched in India for Rs 43,490*



RCuber said:


> to make matters worse, companies are least bothered about giving optimization to existing hardware, they just keep crunching new "bling" phones.





Amen to that.


----------



## rider (Feb 27, 2013)

*Re: BlackBerry Z10 launched in India for Rs 43,490*



RCuber said:


> to make matters worse, companies are least bothered about giving optimization to existing hardware, they just keep crunching new "bling" phones.



But apple do with its iOS.


----------



## RCuber (Feb 27, 2013)

*Re: BlackBerry Z10 launched in India for Rs 43,490*



rider said:


> But apple do with its iOS.



?? .. they do support atleast 2-3 generations old hardware. like they still support iPhone 4, but the issue not faced much by iPhone users is that fact that many apps run smoother even on older hardware.


----------



## Anorion (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: BlackBerry Z10 launched in India for Rs 43,490*

they still support iphone 3gs 
there are less things that can be broken on ios, and that is the exact advantage of droids, so its a direct choice more than a conflict

wanna see how the no home screen button at all turns out, at the least they should have had an xperia style sensor if not a click-able button. if it works, that's good, but think there should be at least one clickable button for emergencies.


----------



## vipul619 (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: BlackBerry Z10 launched in India for Rs 43,490*



rider said:


> +1 Superlike!! I agree _until Google launched Jelly Bean, android was horrible_.



Well, official android was horrible!

CM & MIUI have always been rocking the boat!


----------



## Sudh4r (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: BlackBerry Z10 launched in India for Rs 43,490*

I Like BB for their BBM and the QWERTY(i'm not a big fan of TOUCH). 

However when you pay your hard earned 40+ you should get a perfect hardware and software. IN BB,APPLE software part is OK, what about the HARDWARE?

IMO 40k for Quad Core and 2GB is also OVERPRICED, they prices should come down.


----------



## pranav0091 (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: BlackBerry Z10 launched in India for Rs 43,490*

^
The biggest trick android pulled was convincing the world that hardware specifications are synonymous with price.


User experience is all that I care about, and I have first hand experience how thats not very related to specifications beyond a limit. There arent any user-case scenarios that I know of, that people use on a regular basis that can use even Quad-cores and 2 gb of RAM. Enough with the spec-war. Gimme some decent software. Thats why Apples still sell like they do.


----------



## omega44-xt (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: BlackBerry Z10 launched in India for Rs 43,490*

Apple used to be the only overpriced smartphone in India but now BB & HTC tooo......In future Xperia Z may also join that league(40k+). I know that rupee has become weaker but still.....


----------



## vipul619 (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: BlackBerry Z10 launched in India for Rs 43,490*

At least apple owners got a sense of exclusivity & high brand value.
A 40k BB makes you simply a laughing stock.


----------



## pranav0091 (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: BlackBerry Z10 launched in India for Rs 43,490*

^ 
I didnt get your point. Do you mean to say that BB doesnt have a good brand image or exclusivity?


----------



## Anorion (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: BlackBerry Z10 launched in India for Rs 43,490*

meh. apple is cheap and vfm in the long run.  one 40K phone lasts for 4 years, better than buying a 10K phone every year or a 20K phone every two years.
apple is not a luxury phone maker at all, nokia, samsung and bb have luxury variants in the market but not apple.


----------



## vipul619 (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: BlackBerry Z10 launched in India for Rs 43,490*



pranav0091 said:


> ^
> I didnt get your point. Do you mean to say that BB doesnt have a good brand image or exclusivity?



Not anymore, no.
The only reason someone would buy a BB today is if he can't live without a qwerty phone.



Anorion said:


> meh. apple is cheap and vfm in the long run.  one 40K phone lasts for 4 years, better than buying a 10K phone every year or a 20K phone every two years.
> apple is not a luxury phone maker at all, nokia, samsung and bb have luxury variants in the market but not apple.



vfm yes.
cheap, lol no!
But yes it definitely is a long term investment


----------



## Anorion (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: BlackBerry Z10 launched in India for Rs 43,490*

they deliver the components for cheap, the weight and slimness is unmatched.
most of the device is just the battery
sticking to one belly button, despite better options in the market (buttonless in bb, sensors in sony) for five years across their entire range... that's manufacturing streamlining. 
prices of the releases are predictable and stable for 5 years and counting, with predictable and stable price drops of the previous versions. apple pricing is buffered against most market forces, and it is, in fact, forcing the market to lower the prices. 
not to mention a steady stream of quality freebs and a curated app store


----------



## pranav0091 (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: BlackBerry Z10 launched in India for Rs 43,490*

I actually feel that BB commands a very good deal of respect even now, despite having suffered in financial terms lately.


----------



## tkin (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: BlackBerry Z10 launched in India for Rs 43,490*



pranav0091 said:


> I actually feel that BB commands a very good deal of respect even now, despite having suffered in financial terms lately.


Brand value? Yes, and that's the only reason people will buy it, BUT is it enough? Sadly no, I see RIM going bankrupt by 2016-18 if Z10 doesn't succeed with its brand value.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Mar 9, 2013)

*Re: BlackBerry Z10 launched in India for Rs 43,490*

BlackBerry encouraged by early sales of Z10, the first BlackBerry 10 smartphone - Tech - IBNLive

Looks like z10 is doing well here...can't believe people are paying so much money for this...


----------



## charliewilde (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: BlackBerry Z10 launched in India for Rs 43,490*



Empirial said:


> BlackBerry has launched the much-awaited Z10 in India, the first smartphone to run on the company’s latest BlackBerry 10 platform. The BlackBerry Z10 features a 4.2-inch 1280×768 pixel display, a 1.5GHz dual-core Snapdragon Krait processor from Qualcomm, 2GB of RAM, an 8-megapixel rear camera with 1080p recording and a 2-megapixel camera on the front that can shoot videos in 720p resolution. It also has a microSD card slot and NFC chip too.
> 
> The biggest feature of the BlackBerry Z10, however, will be the BlackBerry 10 operating system, which holds the key to the company’s future. The operating system ushers in a completely new swipe-based user interface with the device having no buttons for UI. Yes, there are no home, menu or back keys. BlackBerry 10 brings new concepts of flow and hub, where users are not expected to exit from one app to check out another. Instead they can seamlessly “flow” from one app to another with a few swipes. The Hub is a single place where users can find all their messages across mail accounts, SMS, Facebook, Twitter and everywhere else. The concept is nice and is a different take on the notification center we are used to on iOS and Android.
> 
> Source : BlackBerry Z10 launched in India for Rs 43,490 | News & Video Reviews of Gadgets at BGR India


These days, there are many various types of mobile phone we are going to use.I am really interested with blackberry-z10. Actually, blackberry as of now, is consider as one of the best quality among the other it contains of high definitions and I think this is click to the marketer especially in India.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Mar 12, 2013)

*Re: BlackBerry Z10 launched in India for Rs 43,490*



charliewilde said:


> These days, there are many various types of mobile phone we are going to use.I am really interested with blackberry-z10. Actually, blackberry as of now, is consider as one of the best quality among the other it contains of high definitions and I think this is click to the marketer especially in India.


What???


----------



## shreymittal (Mar 12, 2013)

*Re: BlackBerry Z10 launched in India for Rs 43,490*



charliewilde said:


> These days, there are many various types of mobile phone we are going to use.I am really interested with blackberry-z10. Actually, blackberry as of now, is consider as one of the best quality among the other it contains of high definitions and I think this is click to the marketer especially in India.



What are you writing??? :what:
"high definitions" lol


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 12, 2013)

*Re: BlackBerry Z10 launched in India for Rs 43,490*

saw this on Vodafone Store (looks excellent)


----------



## figjam00 (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: BlackBerry Z10 launched in India for Rs 43,490*

I think Z10 is a waste of money because after buying such expensive phone you also have to pay more data usage and other things. I found this aticle that may be useful 5 Reasons to Wait for Blackberry Q10 - Yahoo! Voices - voices.yahoo.com


----------



## rider (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: BlackBerry Z10 launched in India for Rs 43,490*

Buyers gonna buy. Haters gonna hate. Once go black-berry never come back.


----------



## Ankit Omar (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: BlackBerry Z10 launched in India for Rs 43,490*

look wise its front appearance is pretty similar to iPhone 5 the slim design n all, but i don't like its back panel looks so cheap as COMPARE to BB standards.


----------



## oval_man (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: BlackBerry Z10 launched in India for Rs 43,490*

With the introduction of new BB 10,safer encryption of emails is almost gone,so we can't believe Z10 for its real PUSH value! Moreover,with more and more concentration of 'Social Networking' concept,the necessity for quick email is a joke! We can send some important mail and inform the receipient thro facebook or twitter or google+,no need for hurry burry push mail,                                                                                Best way to read mail is using a good tab like ipad mini or galaxy tab or nexus 7 and keeping a basic nokia or Samsung mobile exclusive for conversation.....that's it !  GOODBYE SMARTPHONES.......bid adieu!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## surajramnani2k8 (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: BlackBerry Z10 launched in India for Rs 43,490*

Too expensive for me..but i hope to get it when the price goes down.


----------



## dhan_shh (Mar 27, 2013)

*Re: BlackBerry Z10 launched in India for Rs 43,490*

Got my BB Z10,a different innovative platform but in the early developing stage!

Overall performance is excellent! Display is damn good,Checking Mail is a real pleasure! 

*i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/IMG_0328.jpg

Analyzing for a detailed review....kindly wait for a while!


----------



## amjath (Mar 27, 2013)

*Re: BlackBerry Z10 launched in India for Rs 43,490*



dhan_shh said:


> Got my BB Z10,a different innovative platform but in the early developing stage!
> 
> Overall performance is excellent! Display is damn good,Checking Mail is a real pleasure!
> 
> ...




congrats bro how much

post in Post your latest Purchase thread as well


----------



## red dragon (Mar 28, 2013)

Congrats man!What a beauty!!


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 28, 2013)

@dhan_shh: congrats...price??u got from ezone?


----------



## pranav0091 (Mar 28, 2013)

Congrats buddy 
Waiting for a review.


----------



## dhan_shh (Mar 28, 2013)

Hi Guys.thanks for all of you!  I got it for 42.6K from eZone,Chennai.I'm using BlackBerry from 2005 (my 1st BB is 8700c).I find huge difference in this Z10.The concept of BIS,highly compressed secured data transfer is MISSING  in Z10.

Email solution,hallmark of BB is diluted here,it is now similar to iOS or Android mails,but still BB Z10 is better,you can even configure free mails like Rediffmail easily unlike in iOS/Android.

OS is very fluid,Adobe flash definitely adds its flavor! 

Build,call quality,easy file transfer using USB mass storage or BB Link software all are exceptionally good!

Applications are growing slowly ( I remember a similar situation with 1st gen iphone in 2007)

Notable absentees are SKYPE,individual notification tone for mails etc.,

BBM is good,no need for pricey BIS plan,any 3G plan will do

Browser is really good,organizer is equally great,

Whatever is said and done.......Still email checking is good here in Z10....display is crisp,office and pdf are built-in,

Unified message centre,HUB is novel and looks pleasing!

BB 10 is in the growing stage....more to expect.....hopefully!


----------



## dhan_shh (Mar 30, 2013)

Hi all,.....back again..! 

I've purchased and installed "HUB++" app for setting up individual message/mail tone and individual LED colour notification"....Now Z10 has become more convenient with different notification color and tone for individual mails/sms.

Gmail and Hotmail support full-fledged "PUSH" for mails,other mails like yahoo,icloud,rediffmail need "Pull" with minimum of 15 mins,

Facebook and Twitter notifcations are really good and quick!

Again,browsing is good,crackberry.com has its own app "CB10" which works nicely!

E-mail has many advantages when compared to other platform,just for e.g have a look at this youtube video for comparison with iPhone 5:    Blackberry Z10 vs iPhone 5 - Email Client Comparison - YouTube


Overall,a full fledged "Communicator" with breezy OS and next few updates should bring real POWER of "Zee10"

Share your views!


----------



## dhan_shh (Mar 31, 2013)

Hi,once again.....!


For old BB users,major difference is the SPEED.In older BBs you need to click menu to 'Get Images' and 'More All' for every mail for most of the time.But in Z10 if you keep your settings to download images 
once,that's it-----Every Mail is downloaded fully with images in a 'breezy' way.[Remember,even in iPhone 5/iPad with 3G you need to download message by clicking again to get a full mail.]

Now,for additional features: NFC,HotSpot,Tether and secondary camera for Video Chat....more interesting features:


*i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/sshot-321-crop.png


LATEST UPDATE:   BlackBerry 10.1 release was revised from this week as some complaints of missing features of BB10 are now being added. By May latest. (source: blackberry Leaks)

               Blackberry is working with "PitchRocket",a remarkable innovation worth having it!

More to come................................! Share your views!


----------



## dhan_shh (Apr 7, 2013)

BlackBerry OS 10.1 Gets Fully Detailed Ahead of Its Official Release - Expected soon for Z10!

*i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/blackberry-10-os.jpg

•Mnemonic Phone Dialing
•BlackBerry Mobile Voice System Support
•Keyboard Shortcuts
•BlackBerry Balance
•Word Prediction
•Type N Go
•Corporate Liable Feature
•Cross Domain Email Warnings
•Dark Theme Support
•Out-of-Box-Experience
•Smartcard Support

More to come........!


----------



## Empirial (Apr 8, 2013)

Blackberry Z10 is a lovely device but very steeply priced. Even the upcoming Q10 is gonna cost around 32-33k in India. Seems like only those with deep pockets can taste BB 10 OS. I think BB should launch an upper midrange phone with the following specs & price tag in India :

*3.8/4 inch QHD Display 
*Blackberry 10 OS
*Snapdragon™ S4 Dual Core 1.2 Ghz CPU
*Adreno 305 GPU
*1GB RAM
*1MP FR & 6MP RR Camera with LED Flash
*8GB Internal Storage+MicroSD Slot
*1650 mAh Battery
*NFC etc...
*MRP 25990/-


----------



## oval_man (Apr 8, 2013)

Dude,chepaer BB 10 is on the way..........,we'll have a chance to taste it ........R series!         *i427.photobucket.com/albums/pp357/oval_man/rseries-bb10.jpg        this image gives a clearer look at the design, specifically the QWERTY keyboard and the display (resolution of 720 x 720). Apparently the R-Series will hit the market in Q3/Q4 with a price between $300-$400 outright. Blackberry knows how to catch all!  Enjoy!


----------



## Empirial (Apr 8, 2013)

oval_man said:


> Dude,chepaer BB 10 is on the way..........,we'll have a chance to taste it ........R series!         *i427.photobucket.com/albums/pp357/oval_man/rseries-bb10.jpg        this image gives a clearer look at the design, specifically the QWERTY keyboard and the display (resolution of 720 x 720). Apparently the R-Series will hit the market in Q3/Q4 with a price between $300-$400 outright. Blackberry knows how to catch all!  Enjoy!



I mean to say Full Touch upper midrange device not qwerty.


----------



## dhan_shh (Apr 11, 2013)

Very happy with Z10,thanks to CB10 & HUB++  

*i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/IMG_00000021.png


----------



## pranav0091 (Apr 11, 2013)

Hey, can you post a screen shot of your app-drawer?

I checked out a Z10 at ezone last week and I couldnt make the leftmost column of icons display fully, in the sense that they were always only half visible...


----------



## dhan_shh (Apr 11, 2013)

Sure!   

*i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/IMG_00000025.png       *i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/IMG_00000024.png


*i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/IMG_00000023.png       *i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/IMG_00000022.png


There are some good games are available,but I've not downloaded.


----------



## randomuser111 (Apr 11, 2013)

Nice !! UI seems like a huge step forward


----------



## amjath (Apr 11, 2013)

Elegant, clean and cool UI


----------



## pranav0091 (Apr 12, 2013)

Thanks bud. Seems I was doing something wrong. The first column of the icons was only half visible, no matter what stupid gesture I tried to use to get them to appear. I even swiped left and right to no avail...


----------



## richartrick (Apr 18, 2013)

Empirial said:


> BlackBerry has launched the much-awaited Z10 in India, the first smartphone to run on the company’s latest BlackBerry 10 platform. The BlackBerry Z10 features a 4.2-inch 1280×768 pixel display, a 1.5GHz dual-core Snapdragon Krait processor from Qualcomm, 2GB of RAM, an 8-megapixel rear camera with 1080p recording and a 2-megapixel camera on the front that can shoot videos in 720p resolution. It also has a microSD card slot and NFC chip too.
> 
> The biggest feature of the BlackBerry Z10, however, will be the BlackBerry 10 operating system, which holds the key to the company’s future. The operating system ushers in a completely new swipe-based user interface with the device having no buttons for UI. Yes, there are no home, menu or back keys. BlackBerry 10 brings new concepts of flow and hub, where users are not expected to exit from one app to check out another. Instead they can seamlessly “flow” from one app to another with a few swipes. The Hub is a single place where users can find all their messages across mail accounts, SMS, Facebook, Twitter and everywhere else. The concept is nice and is a different take on the notification center we are used to on iOS and Android.
> 
> Source : BlackBerry Z10 launched in India for Rs 43,490 | News & Video Reviews of Gadgets at BGR India






Awesome blackberry Z10 smart phone nice features, specification..........!


----------



## richartrick (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: BlackBerry Z10 launched in India for Rs 43,490*



Leona.Gadberry said:


> thanks for the information, z10 is a little expensive for me




hey check its price online shopping sites at Naaptol -43,400


----------



## Julieanderson (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: BlackBerry Z10 launched in India for Rs 43,490*

Anyone bored with this Z10 and want to swap with my butterfly?Please let me know.


----------



## pranav0091 (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: BlackBerry Z10 launched in India for Rs 43,490*



Julieanderson said:


> Anyone bored with this Z10 and want to swap with my butterfly?Please let me know.



So you have a HTC butterfly, a Lumia 520 and think that only the Iphone 5 can cost over 40k and be justified. Trolling or  ?


----------



## Wannabe_a_techie (Jul 27, 2013)

BlackBerry Z10 less expensive through e-retailers in India


----------



## dhan_shh (Jul 27, 2013)

Got bored with Z10,realized one basic fact.......QWERTY pad is a must for a BlackBerry! then only it is BB....! 

Saw Q10.....! very expensive (may be overpriced???!!)....Bought simple yet powerful Q5!.....

Now enjoying REAL BB with QWERTY!



*i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/IMG_0530-cropR.jpg


----------



## Empirial (Jul 27, 2013)

dhan_shh said:


> Got bored with Z10,realized one basic fact.......QWERTY pad is a must for a BlackBerry! then only it is BB....!
> 
> Saw Q10.....! very expensive (may be overpriced???!!)....Bought simple yet powerful Q5!.....
> 
> ...



Congrats


----------



## Wannabe_a_techie (Jul 28, 2013)

Is it even worth buying BlackBerry? The company is downsizing, losing share value. Unbelievable that BlackBerry had more than 40% of the US mobile market and now it is only 4%!!

If the company goes down tech support will not be there for the phone. Their strategy of competing with Apple is failing. Z10 sales were not up to mark. And companies are letting employees get their own phones, so BlackBerry is even losing the corporate market.

BlackBerry losing strategy


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Jul 28, 2013)

@dhan_shh 
With its 3 inch screen, i expected it to be below Rs20,000. Rs 25k is too much for this Mokia Asha like phone. hahah kidding. The 2Gb RAM on it is just wow.
Im glad that RIM finally realized why people love Blackberry. Its the friggin keyboard man... RIM cant compete with Applie/Android terms of OS, Apps,features, Camera, fancy gimmicks and marketing... what they can capitalize on is its BRAND IMAGE and the lovely Keyboard and keyboard friendly BB OS 

Anyways, its still a sinking ship  Wouldnt buy a BB ever in my life 

@Wannabe.. They sold 2.7 Million Z10s till now.. Some say its a very poor count, but for me its like WOW 2.7 million people actually bought that overpriced sh*t ???? Surprising how people are still willing to ride a ship with a leak in the hull...


----------



## pranav0091 (Jul 28, 2013)

Congrats, you seem to have quite some extra cash :>

Heard that the keyboard on the Q5 is below par. Any comments ?


----------



## dhan_shh (Jul 28, 2013)

Thanks for all!

Sold my Z10 and got this one! (24.5K),comparison and features are according to individual taste,if you have used BB for a long time,then no matter this is one of the best choice!

Gmail,hotmail and many other mail service except yahoo are like PUSH only,so we don't find much difference with BIS.

QWERTY pad is good (quality-wise,it is slightly inferior to Q10 or 9900),

You have Skype,Gtalk,Y'msngr,whatapp and the great BBM and instant mail with customization in LED and ringtone for individual app/mail make BB is the real 'Communicator'!

BlackBerry has its own class! Just hi-fi hardware alone doesn't make a mobile perfect! 

Worth buying if you like BB features!


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Jul 29, 2013)

Reading your post, first thing that popped up in my mind was- " to each his own ". So true!
If i shelled out 24,000 bucks fora phone like this , ill cry myself to death.

Good for people who are solely into "communications", email and texting.

For browsing, gaming, imaging, multimedia , apps etc etc its definitely not worth worth the money , ie. for me.
 3"inch screen is too circa 2010 for me


----------



## sahil1033 (Jun 29, 2014)

Any BlackBerry Z10 user still out there? Now, sales of BB Z10 have increased with it's lower pricing. So, I'm expecting some users to join this thread.


----------

